
Education or Brainwashing? - cinquemb
https://consortiumnews.com/2017/08/11/education-or-brainwashing/
======
oldandtired
Why focus on Israel, when this is an endemic problem everywhere?

History is being taught by whoever is getting to control the education
systems. As noted by Fragskope, critical thinking no longer has a place in our
education systems, not at primary school, not at second school, not at
colleges or universities.

------
Frogskope
Critical thinking in general seems to have become a lost art in schools. It's
rarely taught in depth anymore. So if something is brainwashing, its
alarmingly effective these days.

